

Telephone – Minimalist open source SIP client for OS X - sdfjkl
http://www.tlphn.com/

======
sdfjkl
I've been using this for some time now and while I only need SIP occasionally,
every time I start Telephone, I'm pleased with its no-bullshit design (and the
fact that it just works). This exactly how much UI a SIP client needs.

------
unicornporn
Check out [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/) too...

~~~
sdfjkl
I'm using Jitsi for ZRTP voice/video calls, but only because there isn't a
better client. It is sadly not behaving very well on OS X (and according to
the other end, not on Windows either).

~~~
unicornporn
I'll give this Telephone thing a try...

